# Don't shoot the poster.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Ok some one had to post it :lol: 




ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Ok some one had to post it_

No they didn't!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Doh


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Loving it..

Dave.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Loved it. I always thought this was the best thing to come out of the Iraq war.






Sound and video editing have come on a bit though.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Better letting off steam this way


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> _Ok some one had to post it_
> 
> No they didn't!


Oh yes they did .... he's behind you :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh no he isn't!


----------

